# QR Code websites



## Treasu(red) (Feb 2, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlegents. 

I would like to find Japanese tumblr's, or other websites chalk full of QR codes for clothes and paths. 
Does anyone have any websites to share? 

(Specifically for pathway tiles. I've found a fair amount of clothing but NO paths!)

Share your wisdumb.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 2, 2013)

QRcute
This is the only one I know of besides the qr tag on tumblr. I have a folder on my computer filled with QR codes at the moment


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 2, 2013)

Torotix said:


> QRcute
> This is the only one I know of besides the qr tag on tumblr. I have a folder on my computer filled with QR codes at the moment



This is exactly what I am looking for. Many thanks ~(@  o   @)~


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's another one. More pages, less scrolling down... A lot easier. It's so far my favourite one to go to for that aspect.
http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135373827294559801


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2013)

http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/qr


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks MistyWater! This is another good one. I just had a revelation though. What if all these QR codes I've saved aren't compatible when the NA version releases. I'll be very sad.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 2, 2013)

http://soeurs-doigts-de-fee.skyrock.com/3137488046-Motif-991.html
Its some french website with a bunch of AC QR codes
Theres a few paths but not a whole lot...


----------



## Lotus (Feb 2, 2013)

Japanese QR? Sorry, No.

When the game comes out in the US, I'm gonna start posting QR codes on New Leaf [FANS-ZONE] Facebook & Twitter pages if you're interested please Like/Follow me on 

Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/ACNLFZ
Twitter:     https://twitter.com/ACNL_FZ


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 2, 2013)

How about this one?

http://sora-blue.net/~na-ya/


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you guys think I should put ours up?


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2013)

what is 'ours'?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 2, 2013)

Jake. said:


> what is 'ours'?



I posted a screenshot before.  It's a sub forum with thumbnails in the board from the images posted in the thread.


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh i remember that.

IMO do it whenever you want to, doesnt bother me


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 2, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Oh i remember that.
> 
> IMO do it whenever you want to, doesnt bother me


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 2, 2013)

http://potofu66.blog.fc2.com/ 

http://nayanikki.blog110.fc2.com/ 

http://ameblo.jp/momomi-in-caprice/ 

http://obscured.chillout.jp/blog/ 

Some Japanese blogs with clothing and pattern QR codes.


----------



## RainyInVancouver (Feb 2, 2013)

That French site someone posted earlier actually has 9 pages of path patterns - some of them are quite nice.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 2, 2013)

Nobody's mentioned this one yet, and it's the only QR site I'd found before creating this thread. 

http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/

It's not just codes, but it's an awesome blog.


----------



## Octavia (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.pixiv.net

I highly recommend you make an account and put 'マイデザイン' in the search tab for clothing, paths, and other patterns such as character floor tiles. Without an account, you'll only see the first 10 pages.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 2, 2013)

http://mero2pink.blog77.fc2.com/
http://alicemignon12.blog11.fc2.com/
http://ririalice.blog53.fc2.com/

These are a few of my favorites.


----------



## PhilNook (Feb 2, 2013)

BabyDaisy!!! said:


> http://soeurs-doigts-de-fee.skyrock.com/3137488046-Motif-991.html
> Its some french website with a bunch of AC QR codes
> Theres a few paths but not a whole lot...




sooo good


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 3, 2013)

Quick question about designs: Can you make sleeveless shirt patterns?


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey said:


> Quick question about designs: Can you make sleeveless shirt patterns?



Yes, you can. I have seen designs and have saved designs that don't include sleeves.


----------



## taygo (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I been going nuts. I been saving QR codes a whiles. I really hope we can all share them and use them all over the world!


----------



## Octavia (Feb 3, 2013)

Over 660 files of clothes, patterns and paths here. I'm hoping all of this collecting doesn't go to waste.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 3, 2013)

RainyInVancouver said:


> That French site someone posted earlier actually has 9 pages of path patterns - some of them are quite nice.



Thanks. The website has mainly clothes, but there is like a 100 pages, so yeah...


----------



## kitanii (Feb 3, 2013)

www.ablesistah.tumblr.com
Not sure if there are many paths. ;o;


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 4, 2013)

Torotix said:


> QRcute
> This is the only one I know of besides the qr tag on tumblr. I have a folder on my computer filled with QR codes at the moment



I also have QRCUTE saved and a folder for the QR codes.
I'll probably only use a few, but it's all great inspiration!  I can't wait to make use of them and make my own designs!


----------



## only kadaj (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you know how many QR Codes you can hold in game?


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2013)

You dont hold QR codes you hold patterns.


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 9, 2013)

hey everyone
I just made this blog where I will post and reblog all the QR codes for men's fashion

http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com


----------



## Torotix (Feb 9, 2013)

I like your idea, Hai, most clothing blogs are 95% girls clothes. I'm not a guy but it seems to be very convenient for the male players


----------



## taygo (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah we need more guys outfits! I am going to make my bf play!
I know this post was a ways down but I found this site. I really love the pathways I found! http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/tagged/paths


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 13, 2013)

I was wondering... is it not possible to design pants? I mean you canno share pants via QR codes? Haven't seen any so far :/


----------



## Fame (Feb 13, 2013)

nope cant design pants


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 13, 2013)

Pants. BAHA.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> hey everyone
> I just made this blog where I will post and reblog all the QR codes for men's fashion
> 
> http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com



I've gotta say, I am so happy you made this. I find it impossible to find inspiration to make men's clothes. Being a girl I have a lot of trouble thinking about what kind of outfits men would wear. Plus I don't really like copying outfits from shows and video games all that often, and that would be what I'd be doing with men's clothes otherwise. xD I still might have trouble making up something when I get the game, but at least I'll be able to look at examples of what other people have done!


----------



## Takoyaki (Feb 13, 2013)

Pretty girl clothing:
http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/

Some frilly female and male clothing:
http://obscured.chillout.jp/blog/

Not many but some cute dresses and shirts with suspenders:
http://yuzuponzu1108.blog.fc2.com/blog-category-1.html


I agree about the male clothing, though I mainly look for cosplay since it's cute haha.


----------



## taygo (Feb 13, 2013)

It would be cool if we could make pants and shoes. I wish also hats. Piecing together a hat would be fun!
man I look at all these outfits and wonder how crappy minewill be these people got skills!


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

taygo said:


> It would be cool if we could make pants and shoes. I wish also hats. Piecing together a hat would be fun!
> man I look at all these outfits and wonder how crappy minewill be these people got skills!



You can make hats, the one with two horns like in the other animal crossings and you can also make a normal hat. There might be another one like a cap but idk


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

Joey said:


> You can make hats, the one with two horns like in the other animal crossings and you can also make a normal hat. There might be another one like a cap but idk



right check out this one I posted on my blog

http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/post/42838231174/onechace


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting all of these, I bookmarked some of them


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 20, 2013)

http://newleafpatterns.tumblr.com/
^ I'm really liking that one. It's mostly clothing. There are several (awesome!) patterns I haven't seen before, though. I'm LOVING the Nook and Totoro!

Speaking of, has anyone found any other neat Totoro patterns? I've only found a few so far. 
I'm also on the search for anything Doctor Who or Disney-related. I haven't had much luck and don't know how to search for anything specific.


----------



## Saracrossing (Mar 17, 2013)

You guys are awesome, i love how everyone in this fandom is like family, we all help each other out and act like one big family..I love this fandom and the people in it!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 22, 2013)

adfsafsag21 said:


> How about these QR Code sites:----



What...? Is this spam?


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 22, 2013)

well I have reblogged those face-in-hole things, paths and clothing.  

Find it all here-  www.kawaiigaga.tumblr.com/tagged/new-leaf


or I found a site with alot of people's designs.  http://game.blogmura.com/doubutsunomori/


----------



## Eirynfox (Apr 23, 2013)

These are all so awesome! Although I do feel a bit sad when I see so many really great patterns for females to wear and only a few for guys to wear.... But I suppose it isn't really a guy oriented game, or at least where fashion is concerned.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Apr 23, 2013)

There was a fantastic one of Celeste's outfit on nayanikki and I only saved the link rather than screenshotting the codes. I went back today to have a look and everything is gone! :'(


----------



## Metro (Apr 24, 2013)

there is a QR code app for animal crossing on IOS devices you can inject your own photo and it makes it into a pixel art print with a QR card to scan


----------



## Anna (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure if anyone did this one 
http://en.doubutsu.qr-matome.info/


----------

